# Jason Kidd working to instill belief in young Bucks that they can win



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Washington — Talent wins games in the National Basketball Association.
> 
> So does experience.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/jason-kidd-working-to-instill-belief-in-young-bucks-that-they-can-win-b99382703z1-281240421.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is pretty much the most important thing a coach can do for a young team. If the Bucks can leave this season believing that they can win games, they will be in great shape moving forward.


----------

